# Dunlop Air Suspension



## Matchlock

Well I have taken the plunge and bought an air suspension kit for my Swift Sundance before the VAT rise. (Dunlop)
Just find that "ET" rolls a lot on roundabouts and when large vehicles overtake me! I am more used to one finger driving not hanging on to the steering wheel for grim death.
From what I have researched this upgrade will resolve my problems and I have no qualms about fitting it myself but has anybody who has done it themselves have found any problems and have any tips.
My view is to raise the rear wheels onto my Milenco Quattro ramps, would these give me enough room to be able to fit the units? would I also have to jack up the chassis?
God knows why I bought it now, don't relish the thought of working in this years weather.

Barry


----------



## Techno100

You will most likely have to jack up the chassis to remove the bump stops and fit the brackets and bellows. I think I would do it with the wheels on the ground at least to fit the big bits then perhaps on the milenco's for the pipework.


----------



## Matchlock

My van is quite high of the floor & as I am only a 34" waist, would there be enough room to remove the bump stops & be able to work on the suspension easily, the bump stops are about 1" from the springs.


----------



## Techno100

I don't know how long the thread is on the bump stops but it's a simple matter to jack up if they wont fully unscrew. The bellows ought to be no bigger without being inflated.


----------



## boater

*dunlop*

have taken my dunlop units off my van today to fit on my new van when i fitted these a couple of years ago i did it with the van on ramps you should be able to remove the bump stops ok the thred on them is about an inch long however to fit the bellows you wil have to compress them i did this using large cable ties cutting these off after they are in place 
when removing them today i jacked the chasis up and took the wheels off also used axle stands i found this a lot easier the hardest part is removing the nuts on yhe leaf springs if you want any more info please ask.


----------



## p-c

Hi
When I fitted air suspension on a 2004 Dacato I raised the chassis rather than the wheels. I found it easy to fit. The routeing of the pipework was the hardest bit. But, the benefit was wonderful. Before we kept grounding the rear end but now it does not happen. I can even carry more wine back from France, I just increase the pressure. Yes, I know, gross weight etc.
p-c


----------

